# Planer Rollers Not Gripping



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a DeWalt 734 planer that is less than a month old. I've run maybe 30 board feet through it. Now the rollers will not grip the wood pieces and feed it through--they just spin I place and leave black marks. If I use a push stick and push, very hard, I can force the piece through, but that's crazy. I've tried cleaning the rollers with denatured alcohol but didn't make a difference. The cut is smooth and even once the piece is fed through. I have cleaned everything and verified the rollers still turn and are linked correctly. The planer worked wonderfully for the first 15 board feet. Help! Should I try to return it for an exchange at Lowe's? Is this common for planers?

Thanks!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Clean the rollers with a solvent. :smile:

OK... you did that, there should be an adjustment for roller pressure.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Make sure you aren't taking too big a bite on the pass. Also you might consider putting some paste wax on the table. Sometimes the table isn't smooth enough for the wood to slide cleanly. Other than that, I got nuttin'.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MrSamNC said:


> I have a DeWalt 734 planer that is less than a month old. I've run maybe 30 board feet through it. Now the rollers will not grip the wood pieces and feed it through--they just spin I place and leave black marks. If I use a push stick and push, very hard, I can force the piece through, but that's crazy. I've tried cleaning the rollers with denatured alcohol but didn't make a difference. The cut is smooth and even once the piece is fed through. I have cleaned everything and verified the rollers still turn and are linked correctly. The planer worked wonderfully for the first 15 board feet. Help! Should I try to return it for an exchange at Lowe's? Is this common for planers?
> 
> Thanks!


I have some pieces which need me to push or pull to help the planer, but this is due to the wood being very hard, or very wide.

As another reply stated, light passes may help.

A variable to eliminate is dull blades. The blades should not be worn after only 15 boards, but if you turn the blade to get a fresh edge and then the piece run through without spinning, it was due to the blade not cutting.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Just curious if those planers have adjustable feed roller pressure?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Pirate said:


> Just curious if those planers have adjustable feed roller pressure?


I have a DeWalt 735 and this does not have adjustable feed roller pressure, much to my chagrin. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

On mine I have adjustments on the feed rollers. Maybe look at your manual, if you have one.


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Dominick said:


> On mine I have adjustments on the feed rollers. Maybe look at your manual, if you have one.


Do you have the DW734?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No I have the delta 22-580.Im Not familiar with Dewalt


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

MrSamNC said:


> I have a DeWalt 734 planer that is less than a month old. I've run maybe 30 board feet through it. Now the rollers will not grip the wood pieces and feed it through--they just spin I place and leave black marks. If I use a push stick and push, very hard, I can force the piece through, but that's crazy. I've tried cleaning the rollers with denatured alcohol but didn't make a difference. The cut is smooth and even once the piece is fed through. I have cleaned everything and verified the rollers still turn and are linked correctly. The planer worked wonderfully for the first 15 board feet. Help! Should I try to return it for an exchange at Lowe's? Is this common for planers?
> 
> Thanks!


if it were me i would just take it back and get another one, now if it does the same thing later than i would look for a fix, why try and fix it when it is so new?? and i wouldn't use any wax , wax isn't good for a finish just incase you dont sand it all off my 2 cents


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a delta planer and the down pressure is spring loaded. At the ends where the rollers turn there are square blocks with a spring in them. When the square blocks get dirty they stick in the up position and the rollers slip. I frequently have to clean the blocks to keep the feed rollers working.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the DW734 and have not experienced any problems with it. My guess is the table needs waxed or to much of a bite.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I've got the DW734. Your rollers should *not* lose their grip so soon, if ever. Waxing the table can't hurt but I would think the table would need to be really rough for it to fight the rollers. One thing you can try is taking a leaf blower and blowing any sawdust and gunk out.

If that doesn't do it I'd exchange it or get DeWalt to fix it under warranty.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine did that when I bought it too. It still does if I don't clean the rollers with DNA on a regular basis. I have to do that WAY more then I did with my TP1300 from Ridgid. Same wood, but the rollers foul up more. Just red oak. I wonder if they cheapened the roller material.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

all good advice. possibility - remember that you can't send junk into the planer. likewood with any dirt, sand, shavings on it. we wire brush and vacuum all wood that looks dirty before going through the planer. hss blades are only meant for wood.


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

For those interested, I resolved this issue today by a complete tear-down and thorough cleaning of the planer. I took several photos of the process and posted them in a new thread as a How-To for taking this specific planer apart. Below is the link if you're interested. Thanks for all the suggestions--they all helped resolve this issue.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/how-dewalt-734-planer-tear-down-clean-47616/#post431942


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

So, it seems like some of the solution is to clean the rollers with alcohol. I'm having this problem, but just recently, it should be about time to clean them....But, how do you do it? I have the planer torn apart, and I still can't get access to the rollers. They don't turn by hand.......


----------



## dealin (Sep 16, 2019)

*Dewalt 733 Planer skips*

I have read about the rollers not gripping the board and skipping or not feeding, but I want to make sure that is the problem I have. The rollers feed the board thru then occasionally, it goes thunk and it is a hard thunk and keeps doing it until the board is thru the planer. Is this the skip everyone is talking about. It seems harsher than just a skip! It almost seems like it is the cutterhead slipping? New blades by the way. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

This thread is 9 years old. 
I would suggest that you get a Moderator to remove your post and start a new thread. 
It would also be easier for you and others to find this thread in the future
Also, great title, easy to look up. Better than some that title their post "Need Help"


----------



## Rankin (Mar 3, 2020)

I have had this same problem a long time ago on my almost new delta planer,checked around with people that I thought might know the problem,finally I went on line to search the problem,found a site where it suggested spraying a penetrating or any kind of lubricant on the base before using the planer,make sure to wipe any excess lube off the base,PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------

